
Show HN: Easily share curated links in a newsletter - dominikposmyk
https://itemsy.com
======
AequitasOmnibus
This is great. I've thought about making something like this myself.

One additional feature I thought would be useful is instapaper-like scraping
of articles that get served in full in the newsletter. So I could share links
to the article, the text would get scraped, and the newsletter would serve the
full text.

~~~
dominikposmyk
Great suggestion! We've got it on our product roadmap, so stay tuned! ;)

In the meantime, I would love to hear what you think and how you use the
product after testing it, either here or via email :)

------
dominikposmyk
How it works:

1\. Create account,

2\. Paste links to your public profile,

3\. Itemsy automatically generates meta cards and distributes all new links to
your subscribers in a beautiful newsletter.

